# Guess The Hornets Record in March.



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Take a guess at what the Hornets record will be in the month of March.
Here are the teams they play.
3/2 Charlotte
3/4 Utah
3/6 Toronto
3/9 New Jersey
3/12 Milwaukee
3/14 @ San Antonio
3/16 Memphis
3/18 @ Chicago
3/19 Boston
3/21 @ Dallas
3/23 Minnesota
3/25 Houston
3/26 @ Memphis
3/28 Cleveland

Total: 14 Games

I think the Hornets record will be 5-9
Take your picks! There is no prize if you win... Just bragging rights. It would be cool if a Mod would sticky this.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

3/2 Charlotte *Win* 
3/4 Utah *Loss* 
3/6 Toronto *Win* 
3/9 New Jersey *Loss* 
3/12 Milwaukee *Win* 
3/14 @ San Antonio *Loss* 
3/16 Memphis *Loss* 
3/18 @ Chicago *Loss* 
3/19 Boston *Win* 
3/21 @ Dallas *Loss* 
3/23 Minnesota *Loss* 
3/25 Houston *Loss* 
3/26 @ Memphis *Loss* 
3/28 Cleveland *Loss* 

4-10 Overall


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

3/2 Charlotte-win
3/4 Utah-win
3/6 Toronto-loss
3/9 New Jersey-loss
3/12 Milwaukee-win
3/14 @ San Antonio-loss
3/16 Memphis-loss
3/18 @ Chicago-loss
3/19 Boston-win
3/21 @ Dallas-loss
3/23 Minnesota-loss
3/25 Houston-loss
3/26 @ Memphis-loss
3/28 Cleveland-win
record- 5 and 9


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

3/2 Charlotte L
3/4 Utah W
3/6 Toronto W
3/9 New Jersey W
3/12 Milwaukee L
3/14 @ San Antonio L
3/16 Memphis L
3/18 @ Chicago L
3/19 Boston L
3/21 @ Dallas W
3/23 Minnesota L
3/25 Houston L
3/26 @ Memphis L
3/28 Cleveland L

4-10


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just stickied it...Maybe we could do the same here as with the prediction games: the winner gets rep points from the others who participated in here...
my (optimistic) predictions:
3/2 Charlotte *W*
3/4 Utah *W*
3/6 Toronto *W*
3/9 New Jersey *L*
3/12 Milwaukee *W*
3/14 @ San Antonio *L*
3/16 Memphis *L*
3/18 @ Chicago *L*
3/19 Boston *L*
3/21 @ Dallas *L*
3/23 Minnesota *W*
3/25 Houston *L*
3/26 @ Memphis *W*
3/28 Cleveland *L*

We go 6 - 8!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

3/2 Charlotte W
3/4 Utah L
3/6 Toronto L
3/9 New Jersey L
3/12 Milwaukee W
3/14 @ San Antonio L
3/16 Memphis L
3/18 @ Chicago L
3/19 Boston W
3/21 @ Dallas L
3/23 Minnesota W
3/25 Houston L
3/26 @ Memphis L
3/28 Cleveland L

Prediction: 4-10


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

3/2 Charlotte *Win* 
3/4 Utah *Loss* 
3/6 Toronto *Loss* 
3/9 New Jersey *Loss* 
3/12 Milwaukee *Win* 
3/14 @ San Antonio *Loss* 
3/16 Memphis *Loss* 
3/18 @ Chicago *Loss* 
3/19 Boston *Loss* 
3/21 @ Dallas *Loss* 
3/23 Minnesota *Loss* 
3/25 Houston *Loss* 
3/26 @ Memphis *Loss* 
3/28 Cleveland *Loss* 

2-12


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> 3/2 Charlotte *Win*
> 3/4 Utah *Loss*
> 3/6 Toronto *Loss*
> 3/9 New Jersey *Loss*
> ...


thanks so much for the positive attitude :biggrin:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> thanks so much for the positive attitude :biggrin:


No problem. Any time.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

3/2 Charlotte Win

3/4 Utah Lose

3/6 Toronto Lose

3/9 New Jersey Lose

3/12 Milwaukee Win

3/14 @ San Antonio Win :biggrin: 

3/16 Memphis Lose

3/18 @ Chicago Lose

3/19 Boston Win

3/21 @ Dallas Lose

3/23 Minnesota Win

3/25 Houston Lose

3/26 @ Memphis Lose

3/28 Cleveland Lose

Record: 5-9


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im 5 for 5 so far, but even better is the fact that the hornets have a positive record for march at 3-2.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Results of the Games in March:
3/2 Charlotte: 94 - 85 *W*
3/4 Utah 92: - 85 *W*
3/6 Toronto: 84 - 95 *L*
3/9 New Jersey: 85 - 86 *L*
3/12 Milwaukee: 111 - 107 *W*
3/14 @ San Antonio: 89 - 112 *L*
3/16 Memphis: 82 - 88 *L*
3/18 @ Chicago: 94 - 90 *W*
3/19 Boston: 100 - 113 *L*
3/21 @ Dallas: 86 - 103 *L*
3/23 Minnesota: 102 - 107 *L*
3/25 Houston: 68 - 81 *L*
3/26 @ Memphis: 96 - 85 *W*
3/28 Cleveland: 108 - 109 *L*

*5 - 9 is the right record for March*

3 of you predicted the record right:
Congrats to:
*DanDickau
Tooeasy
X-Factor*​


DanDickau has made this "predict the record thread" and won't give any money to the winners...I will do the same for the April record and then you are gonna win some money...as much as 1.000 points for the winner in April!


----------



## Ikuko (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess its too late to guess.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ikuko said:


> I guess its too late to guess.


yeah, this one was for march, but now I stickied a guessing thread for April! Check in there and win 1000 uCash Points!


----------

